# Partagas Culebras



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

This is a rare find for sure....were once out of production for a while and now it made it's much anticipated return. This time 100% handmade. Although, we may not see these that often and may be a seasonal special because of the labor and packaging involved.

A special treat for sure!


----------



## CubanLink-cl (Jul 13, 2007)

dude, stop it.


----------



## ilovecl-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

Oh now c'mon!!! You have a box of the now hand-made culebras!! You are one sick puppy!!! I would do just about anything to find a box of those, hell just one of em!!!! Very nice find Mario. I heard they are stellar now that they are not machine made anymore!!!


----------



## Newfie (May 2, 2007)

Can someone tell me what the attraction is for Culebras?? Besides the fact they're weird looking and are rare??


----------



## AbeScromsbie-cl (Jul 17, 2007)

I scooped several of those off my lawn this morning, but they didn't have a band?


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

Oh dang those are nice!
gotta love the partagas.


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

Those were not cheap I'm sure!!


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

They are different therefore a collector's item... damn how much they go for Mario?


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

You must lead a secret life or something. Great find, but come on...you are like batman or something.


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

They are strange stick for sure....interesting to say the least when smoking them....but man are they good! Classic Partagas flavor!!! ahhh!!

Oh and Cuban Link....sry bud...I have 5 more boxes to post!


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

I have 5 more boxes to post! :)[/QUOTE said:


> You must be part of the Federal Reserve or something...


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

Maduro PiPs said:


> They are strange stick for sure....interesting to say the least when smoking them....but man are they good! Classic Partagas flavor!!! ahhh!!
> 
> Oh and Cuban Link....sry bud...I have 5 more boxes to post!


I'll live vicariously through you PiPs


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

baboruger said:


> You must be part of the Federal Reserve or something...


I'm just a regular dude like all of you guys.... just with a buying disorder...lol


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Very nice selection; you going to separate them or smoke them all at once?


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

ya gotta separate those to really appreciate them....


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Nice score (as always) Mario. It pays to have connections!

:dribble:


----------



## CubanLink-cl (Jul 13, 2007)

fine, be that way. but, if you need someone to test any of those out for you, i'm not too far from ya.



Maduro PiPs said:


> They are strange stick for sure....interesting to say the least when smoking them....but man are they good! Classic Partagas flavor!!! ahhh!!
> 
> Oh and Cuban Link....sry bud...I have 5 more boxes to post!


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

CubanLink said:


> dude, stop it.


That pretty much covers it.


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

Very, very sweet, Mario. I'm in awe with each and every one of your finds. You find things I didn't even know existed. Wow!


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

Seriously Mario, How much is one 3 box?

Just curious. I paid $15 for the Illusione
Back in the day I had one by La Flor but I don't remember the price.


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

Tha Criddler said:


> Seriously Mario, How much is one 3 box?
> 
> Just curious. I paid $15 for the Illusione
> Back in the day I had one by La Flor but I don't remember the price.


Well Nick....surprisingly these are not all that expensive. But I would say they are in a different league than the Illusiones, although that is a VERY GOOD cigar in its own right. But after shipping, each single coffin box will cost almost $42.00. These are rare though and I took that opportunity since I may not see them again. I'll let them sit though since I have no intentions on trying them anytime soon.


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

Maduro PiPs said:


> Well Nick....surprisingly these are not all that expensive. But I would say they are in a different league than the Illusiones, although that is a VERY GOOD cigar in its own right. But after shipping, each single coffin box will cost almost $42.00. These are rare though and I took that opportunity since I may not see them again. I'll let them sit though since I have no intentions on trying them anytime soon.


I figured it was in that range...wow!


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

Maduro PiPs said:


> Well Nick....surprisingly these are not all that expensive. But I would say they are in a different league than the Illusiones, although that is a VERY GOOD cigar in its own right. But after shipping, each single coffin box will cost almost $42.00. These are rare though and I took that opportunity since I may not see them again. I'll let them sit though since I have no intentions on trying them anytime soon.


dang thats sick!


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

I am pm'ing Stogie to take your pic priviledges away from you... I have cotton-mouth from drooling so much!


----------



## g8trbone (Apr 26, 2007)

Damn Mario. I wish I lived closer so I could come over and mooch!


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

I dont think I should post my other new boxes then....it may be too much to handle in one day! LOL


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

Post Post Post Post!


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

ahhh man....ok...you asked for it!


----------



## silentjon (Apr 19, 2007)

Damn LK, you're killing us!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

I always know when a pic belongs to Mario before I even open the thread. Once again Mario you are the Cigar Man!


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

You're killing me! Those are neat looking for sure and would be tough to part with, aside from a little arson


----------



## degarbie (Aug 12, 2007)

Very nice looking cigars - but does the twist in them affect how they smoke?


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

Just an FYI, we had one thanks to MITRO at the IL mini herf and it was FANTASTIC!


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

baboruger said:


> Just an FYI, we had one thanks to MITRO at the IL mini herf and it was FANTASTIC!


How do they smoke? Being as they are how they are. :lol:


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

Yep, Mitro hooked us up with one this past weekend. A little hint...don't smoke it too fast :brick:


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

Gah I can't believe I had to leave before that was busted out. 

As to the question of how they smoke, I've smoked the LFD culebra and it smoked very well. Even burn and smooth draw. I was very pleasantly surprised!


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

JoeyBear said:


> Yep, Mitro hooked us up with one this past weekend. A little hint...don't smoke it too fast :brick:


Is that experience talking? :lol:


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

matt257 said:


> Is that experience talking? :lol:


Joey sucked that cigar down in the blink of an eye!

I thought it was a great smoke, they burn really but just look funny when you are looking at them in your hand.


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

Those are an awesome smoke. I should have some good **** later this week...LOL

Enjoy those Mario, I have one left.

Bigfoot


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

baboruger said:


> Joey sucked that cigar down in the blink of an eye!
> 
> I thought it was a great smoke, they burn really but just look funny when you are looking at them in your hand.


Its surprising that the burn isnt affected by the shape!! Glad it was a great smoke :biggrin:


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

My name is Brian and I have a buying disorder!!!


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

Bigfoot said:


> My name is Brian and I have a buying disorder!!!


Well, thats the first step. Admitting you have a problem :lol:


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

Nice **** mario!!!


----------



## AbeScromsbie-cl (Jul 17, 2007)

.....


----------



## stig-cl (Nov 13, 2007)

AbeScromsbie said:


> .....


I agree.


----------



## Habana-cl (Nov 7, 2007)

We just had all three coffins of them when I was in Kansas City a couple of weeks ago Herfin it up with the Kansas City crew. It was very tasty and smoked well, burned well and was the perfect draw. Of course I forgot my camera at the hotel so no pictures. Flint


----------



## GreySmoke (Jan 11, 2008)

You are responsible for curing my Edeama - I have been drooling so much the water in my legs has disapated. Thanks so much for medical assistance.


----------



## degarbie (Aug 12, 2007)

In the words of Monty Python "You lucky, lucky, lucky, lucky...." well maybe I won't finish that sentence :biggrin:


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

Wow. Just... wow.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

i had one of thoses in cuba, great pickup. very rare


----------



## Mr. Mojo Risin (Jan 23, 2008)

http://www.cubanlous.com/partagas-culebras-9-cigars-p-705.html

It looks like you can order them online, but I'm not sure if you can get them sent to the US or not.


----------

